# هل كلمة اسف تكفي لحل المشاكل الزوجيه



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

هل كلمة أسف تكفى لحل المشكلات الزوجية ؟؟

كثيراً ما نسأل أنفسنا بعد كل مشكلة تحدث داخل البيت 
هل اسكت واعديها ؟؟؟
هل افتح الموضوع ؟؟؟
هل اعاتب شريك حياتى حتى لا نرجع لنفس المشكلة مره اخرى ؟؟؟

ترواضنا اسئلة كثيرة فى هذا الموقف ولكن من منا وجد الحل الامثل ومن منا وجد الطريقة الصحيحة فى التعامل.
هل السكوت أم الحوار والعتاب ؟؟؟

الحياة الزوجية تقوم على الحوار الجميل البناء
نتناقش ونتحاور لنجد الحلول ونقوم بتطبيقها 

والسؤال متى يكون هذا الحوار بناء ؟؟؟
وقت المشكلة ام بعدها .
وهل كلمة اسف من الطرفان كافية لتحل المشكلة 
لا اعتقد ذلك 
لقد قلنا عليها مشكلة اذن يجب ان يكون هناك حل لها 
كلمة أسف تمتص الزعل والضيق ولكن لا تقدم الحل والتفاهم
يجب ان يكون هناك عدة نقاط تتبع فى اى مشكلة وهي:
1. كلمة أسف لتمتص الزعل والضيق فى وقت المشكلة.
2. التفكير بجدية ما هو سبب المشكلة.
3. أختيار الوقت المناسب لمناقشة المشكلة.
4. أيجاد حلول لها ومحاولة تطبيقها.

وبهذا سوف نجد مع مرور الوقت ان المشاكل اصبحت عدة مواقف تعلمنا منها ودرسناها وسعينا لحلها وعدم تكرارها.
الرب قادر ان يعطينا الحكمة والفهم لنفهم هذا السر العظيم ونحافظ على الرباط المقدس الذى سمح به الله لنا.

تمنياتي لكم بحياة زوجية جميلة وسعيدة.


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
المهم يكون الاعتذار من القلب

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

بالفعل فى بعض الاحيان كلمه اسف تكون هى الحل 
موضوع مميز جدا  
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

*
موضوع رائع جدااا

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## toty sefo (12 أبريل 2010)

اذا كانت غير صادقه ستفقد معناها وتصبح عادة ليس لها اى قيمه بل قد تزيد من المشكله 
موضوع جميل ومفيد 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## petit chat (12 أبريل 2010)

ساعات كلمة اسفة او اسف 
او مزعلش تكون حل مؤقت لمشكلة ولكن بعد هذة الكلمة تجد نفسك تفكر فى المشكلة 
بهدوء ونعيد ترتيب افكارنا وقد يفتح الموضوع فى وقت اخر بهدوء اكثر وقد تحل بسهولة 

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> المهم يكون الاعتذار من القلب
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> ...




اشكرك كليمو
رد معقول ومقنع


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بالفعل فى بعض الاحيان كلمه اسف تكون هى الحل
> موضوع مميز جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



اشكرك  kokoman 
فعلا دي كلمه صغيره لكن احيانا 
بتحل مشكله كبيره


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع رائع جدااا
> 
> شكراا
> ...




اشكرك علي الرد النهيسي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> اذا كانت غير صادقه ستفقد معناها وتصبح عادة ليس لها اى قيمه بل قد تزيد من المشكله
> موضوع جميل ومفيد
> ربنا يعوضك​




اشكرك توتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2010)

petit chat قال:


> ساعات كلمة اسفة او اسف
> او مزعلش تكون حل مؤقت لمشكلة ولكن بعد هذة الكلمة تجد نفسك تفكر فى المشكلة
> بهدوء ونعيد ترتيب افكارنا وقد يفتح الموضوع فى وقت اخر بهدوء اكثر وقد تحل بسهولة
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع الرب يباركك



اشكرك petit 
علي الاقل ها تهدي المشكله شويه
لغاية ما نعيد ترتيب افكارنا 
زي ما انت قولتي


----------

